# Nach openssh-Update Banner kaputt

## l3u

Hi :-)

Mein Server spuckt folgendes Banner aus, wenn man sich per SSH einloggt:

```
+------------------- Willkommen auf ---------------------+

|  _    _ _    _               ___                       |

| | |  (_) |__| |__ _  _ ___  / __| ___ _ ___ _____ _ _  |

| | |__| | '_ \ '_ \ || (_-<  \__ \/ -_) '_\ V / -_) '_| |

| |____|_|_.__/_.__/\_, /__/  |___/\___|_|  \_/\___|_|   |

|                   |__/                                 |

+--------------------------------------------------------+
```

Nachdem ich vorhin ein Update auf net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r1 gemacht habe, sieht das ganze so aus:

```
+------------------- Willkommen auf ---------------------+

|  _    _ _    _               ___                       |

| | |  (_) |__| |__ _  _ ___  / __| ___ _ ___ _____ _ _  |

| | |__| | '_ \\ '_ \\ || (_-<  \\__ \\/ -_) '_\\ V / -_) '_| |

| |____|_|_.__/_.__/\\_, /__/  |___/\\___|_|  \\_/\\___|_|   |

|                   |__/                                 |

+--------------------------------------------------------+
```

Es werden also die Backslahes mit einem weiteren Backslash maskiert. Was hat sich da geändert? Wie kann ich das abstellen?Last edited by l3u on Tue Oct 28, 2008 3:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ScytheMan

Schuss ins Blaue: Du hast davor im Logo alle Backslashes mit einem Backslash escaped, weil das nötig da sonst der Backslash nicht angezeigt wird. Jetzt ist dies nicht mehr nötig, daher können die Backslashes raus.

----------

## l3u

Nein, das Banner ist nicht escaped:

```
kaestla ~ # cat /etc/banner

+------------------- Willkommen auf ---------------------+

|  _    _ _    _               ___                       |

| | |  (_) |__| |__ _  _ ___  / __| ___ _ ___ _____ _ _  |

| | |__| | '_ \ '_ \ || (_-<  \__ \/ -_) '_\ V / -_) '_| |

| |____|_|_.__/_.__/\_, /__/  |___/\___|_|  \_/\___|_|   |

|                   |__/                                 |

+--------------------------------------------------------+
```

ssh versaut's:

```
tobias@erhome ~ $ ssh kaestla

+------------------- Willkommen auf ---------------------+

|  _    _ _    _               ___                       |

| | |  (_) |__| |__ _  _ ___  / __| ___ _ ___ _____ _ _  |

| | |__| | '_ \\ '_ \\ || (_-<  \\__ \\/ -_) '_\\ V / -_) '_| |

| |____|_|_.__/_.__/\\_, /__/  |___/\\___|_|  \\_/\\___|_|   |

|                   |__/                                 |

+--------------------------------------------------------+

Enter passphrase for key '/home/tobias/.ssh/id_dsa':
```

ftp dagegen nicht (vsftpd benutzt die selbe Datei als Banner):

tobias@erhome ~ $ ftp kaestla

```
Connected to kaestla (192.168.178.3).

220-

220-+------------------- Willkommen auf ---------------------+

220-|  _    _ _    _               ___                       |

220-| | |  (_) |__| |__ _  _ ___  / __| ___ _ ___ _____ _ _  |

220-| | |__| | '_ \ '_ \ || (_-<  \__ \/ -_) '_\ V / -_) '_| |

220-| |____|_|_.__/_.__/\_, /__/  |___/\___|_|  \_/\___|_|   |

220-|                   |__/                                 |

220-+--------------------------------------------------------+

220-

220

Name (kaestla:tobias):
```

Daher denk ich mal, daß sich an der Client-Seite von opensshd was geändert hat …

----------

## amne

Schau mal in http://openssh.org/txt/release-5.1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * ssh(1) and sshd(8) now send terminate protocol banners with CR+LF for
> 
>    protocol 2 to comply with RFC 4253. Previously they were terminated
> ...

 

Könnt sein, dass es damit zusammenhängt und/oder auch sonst wo was geändert wurde?

----------

## manuels

oder hast du eventuell ein Tab statt einem Leerzeichen drin?

----------

## l3u

An der Sache mit CR oder CR+LF sollt's doch eigentlich nicht liegen, weil da geht es ja nur um ein \n bzw. \n\r am Ende des Banners, oder? Das dürfte doch mit dem Maskieren von Backslahes nichts zu tun haben …

Es sind keine Tabs drin in dem Banner. Nur Leerzeichen.

----------

## think4urs11

OpenSSH: Bug 1533 bzw. Gentoo: Bug 169798

----------

## l3u

So einfach kann's manchmal sein ;-) Na dann hoffen wir doch, daß das eine temporäre Angelegenheit ist.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich muss das ma wieder aufwärmen. Ich hab das selbe Problem. Ich hab allerdings openssh 4.7 p1-r6.

Es ist genau das gleiche mit den Backslashs. Den Patch aus dem Bug kann ich nicht anwenden da die Datei bei mir ganz anders aussieht.

Was kann man da machen?

Sebastian

----------

